# Maine FT



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Qual call backs to water blind

5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
14
15
19
20
23
24


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Qual call backs to water marks
5
7
8
11
12
15
19
24


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Open land was just finishing up


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, Patti! ..


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Open 
30 back to land blind


----------



## Powder1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Any Open call backs numbers?


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Open call back to water blind 3 8 16 17 19 20 21 26 28 30 35 37 42 52 55 57 58 60 61 62 63


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Qual placements. I am going by memory so if I screw it up sorry.

1st Bill Clark #15
2nd H/Mark Mosher #11
3rd Diana Cooper #5
4th Mary Alice DeFrancesco #12
Res Jam H/Lois Munroe #24
Jam H/Lois Munroe #19
Jam Tim Mueler #7


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Any open callbacks


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Any Derby news and or Open news?

Thanks,
Gregg


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Amateur callbacks to W.B. ? ..thanks!


----------



## CRNAret (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats once again to Barb Radtke and Ten for Open Second handled by Mark Mosher


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Way to go Ten. Such a special animal...a pleasure to watch work. Congrats Barb.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Barb!!!

rita


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Ten and Barb looking great in the AM this AM as well... rain or shine (rain/wind today..cold)..


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to everyone that competed, placed and RJ, Jams!~

Special Congrats to Barb and Ten's 3rd in the AM...and 2nd in the Open with Mark Mosher handling  

.....#1 in the running order, who was actually #1, First!..winning the AM, Lawyers Guns and Money, Nicki ...with Chad and also 4th in the Open!! A little "Devil" going on there  

Judy


----------

